# SSRI might not be the answer but....



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

There have been many people who have DP triggered by weed and said that they take SSRI to treat their anxiety and depression but not DP. I sometimes feel that I do not mind this DP if my anxiety and depression (that are happening as a result of DP go). Many people said that SSRI makes them does not care about DP. It makes them think less of their physical symptoms. Is this true? are there any people who got their DP from weed panic attack and are taking SSRI? My main concern would be is that SSRI might worsen my DP. If my level of DP remains the same and SSRI takes my anxiety and depression away, then that would be great. Any tips on this?


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

I think it's unlikely to permenantly make DP worse, although this cannot be ruled out. You will only know if you try.


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

I've tried many medicinal drugs since getting DP 14 months ago and none have permanently worsened my symptoms or condition. I think in general you're pretty safe with trying medication just as long as you do so responsibly and start off on very low doses. I can definitely agree with the idea they take your mind off DP too. It's nice to get a bit of relief however doing it the natural way should of course be your No. 1 option. There are many herbal antidepressants that are much safer than SSRIs and sometimes just as potent.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

hopefuluk2 said:


> Many people said that SSRI makes them does not care about DP. It makes them think less of their physical symptoms. Is this true?


For me this was absolutely true. If you're able to find an SSRI that is a good fit for you then it can definitely help to stop you worrying about the symptoms and your overall condition. Of course, you have to weigh up the potential negatives - side effects, dependency, if you're able to get your prescriptions re-filled every time (and on time), as well as withdrawals later down the line. But for me the anxiety was so bad that I really felt I had no choice, and I'm glad I started on an SSRI. Although now I'm tapering down and hurting a little, for the months I was taking my meds at full strength things really eased up in terms of anxiety/depression and I was able to function pretty decently - and get 8 hours of sleep a night, which is really important if you want to feel better.


----------



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

Chicane said:


> For me this was absolutely true. If you're able to find an SSRI that is a good fit for you then it can definitely help to stop you worrying about the symptoms and your overall condition. Of course, you have to weigh up the potential negatives - side effects, dependency, if you're able to get your prescriptions re-filled every time (and on time), as well as withdrawals later down the line. But for me the anxiety was so bad that I really felt I had no choice, and I'm glad I started on an SSRI. Although now I'm tapering down and hurting a little, for the months I was taking my meds at full strength things really eased up in terms of anxiety/depression and I was able to function pretty decently - and get 8 hours of sleep a night, which is really important if you want to feel better.


Thanks for the tips. May I ask you why you are tapering off if it is helping with the anxiety?


----------

